# New rat owner. Question.



## Supergirl_s (Jan 8, 2017)

So I have seen and heard that rats love to play and explore in boxes,blankets, hanging toys etc. I just got a baby rat(he was saved from being snake food) and he doesn't want to play with anything. Not even really chew stuff. The only thing he chew is his food block. When I let him out and run around he will explore a little and run back to me. Really he would rather be held or just sit on my shoulder. My question is is that just going to be his personality and more cuddly than playful or will it just take some time for him to get used to the new things and feel comfortable enough to play and explore?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

A bit of both probably.  He needs another male rat friend for sure.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

How old is he?

He definitely needs a friend, it will likely bring hom out of his shell more as well.
He could also just need time to adjust and get used to things.


----------



## Supergirl_s (Jan 8, 2017)

Not sure how old he is. He was tiny when I got him.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Can you post a picture?Why doesn't he have a friend?


----------



## Supergirl_s (Jan 8, 2017)

It was kind of on a whim. He was supposed to be snake food and the snake wasn't hungry. So I decided I was going to keep him. So he wouldnt be food later. I didn't really think about getting another one. I don't even know if my cage is big enough for two.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I really have to stress that he needs a friend. If not, it might be best to find him a new home where he can get one. If you didn't expect to keep him, it definitely might be best to rehome him.

Rats are HIGHLY social animals, they have to be kept in groups. They actually will be quite depressed alone. It just is not possible for a person to give them enough attention without it.

1 vs 2 is not that much of a difference, I would definitely say if your cage is not big enough for two, it is not big enough for him either.


----------



## Supergirl_s (Jan 8, 2017)

I talked to my husband and we ordered him a bigger cage. I'm afraid that they will fight if I get another one. How do you introduce them?


----------



## BatgirlDiver (Dec 30, 2016)

I've checked on this forum about introducing and have gotten good advice. If you Google it, there are some good steps laid out:
http://www.wikihow.com/Introduce-Pet-Rats

Check out that link for introductions. I was very nervous about introductions between my rats. But I followed the steps over some time, and had my first successful attempt in a bathtub with towels laid out and some treats to distract them. That step though comes later. There are good Youtube videos about it as well. Rats are meant to be together, and pairs would be the minimum for sure. My pairs are super bonded and love attention from me, but also spend the day cuddling, and nights playing and exploring.


----------



## Supergirl_s (Jan 8, 2017)

We got another rat. They were totally happy to be together. Started cuddling in the house the same day.


----------



## Anoua (Feb 21, 2016)

That's great. Younger rats seem to attach pretty easily. Has he come out of his shell since you got him a friend?


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Babies are very easy to introduce. I remember when I introduced Sam and Possum. It was the cutest thing ever. Sam was going hyper running to me and them jumping on possum then running back to me. And Possum was just dumbfounded lol. Within five minutes they were play wrestling.


----------



## Supergirl_s (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes he has. They play all the time. And explore together. Dedeenae would rather be close to be or the cage but Remington loves to explore. It's so funny remy will come back when I call his name. I can always find him just by calling his name.


----------



## Supergirl_s (Jan 8, 2017)

Here they are by the way. They love to sleep together. Always cuddling.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Aww such a cute pair of babies!


----------

